# rm -rf /usr/src and /usr/ports



## balgaa (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello,

Installed FreeBSD-11.1 on USB 3.0 external hard drive with root ZFS+GELI, tried to run `rm -rf /usr/src` and `rm -rf /usr/ports` and it return back 'Device busy'.

I deleted those directories after unmount /usr/src and /usr/ports, is it correct?


----------



## agpe (Aug 25, 2017)

balgaa said:


> I deleted those directories after unmount /usr/src and /usr/ports, is it correct?



Why would you want to delete those directories?


----------



## balgaa (Aug 25, 2017)

running svn command directories file corrupted...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2017)

If /usr/src/ and /usr/ports/ are ZFS datasets you won't be able to remove the directory itself. Not a problem though, only removing their contents is enough for SVN. For a new checkout the directories can already exist they only need to be empty. If you really want to delete them, destroy the ZFS dataset and recreate them.


----------

